# Cruise liner's first trip will be her last..



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

Unfinished and unwanted 9,000-passenger cruise ship to be scrapped


Lower hull of Global Dream II to be disposed of after shipbuilder filed for bankruptcy




www.theguardian.com





Lots of the papers carry the story so a spot of Googling might bring up some more information.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

9000 pax. 9000 + 2500 crew. Too many people to put in one 'vessel'. It is madness. Ports are being overwhelmed by such large vessels. Safety? No matter what SOLAS says, sooner or later there is going to have a disaster sooner or later.


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

johnvvc said:


> Unfinished and unwanted 9,000-passenger cruise ship to be scrapped
> 
> 
> Lower hull of Global Dream II to be disposed of after shipbuilder filed for bankruptcy
> ...


They don't want the "great unwashed" having holidays and fun, just look at the airlines fiasco all manufactured I,m afraid.


----------



## John Jarman (Sep 17, 2009)

Just like energy prices, all 'manufactured'. British coal may have been expensive compared to poorer quality sourced elsewhere but we had a solid energy base coupled with a severely regulated and efficient power industry. I'm biased of course.......

JJ.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

And that extra cost is one that is mainly incurred with UK businesses and UK tax payers. Heath claimed Mrs T's treating the economy as if it were a household one was not possible. Mrs T's NOT treating it enough as one in terms of balance of payments equally wrong. If your next door neighbour's child offers to cut your lawn for less than your own child you still give the job to your own. Similarly the lawnmower itself - always support your local sheriff. I do practice what I preach if but Manx if available then more distant British before looking further afield. I am not pedantic about it, of course, I do buy Port and not fortified British 'Ruby wine. Similarly not much in the way of British cigars (not that the medics presently letting me have my modest one per night). And in the case of next door neighbours and lawn mowing. Sooner that even at a premium than subsidise my ****less nephew any more!


----------



## OzBoz (Dec 9, 2008)

Stephen J. Card said:


> 9000 pax. 9000 + 2500 crew. Too many people to put in one 'vessel'. It is madness. Ports are being overwhelmed by such large vessels. Safety? No matter what SOLAS says, sooner or later there is going to have a disaster sooner or later.


Not to mention Norovirus Stephen.


----------



## TV Joe (7 mo ago)

The scrapping of all of those mid size ships will end up haunting all of the lines. It is physically impossible to keep these monster ships as clean as they should be. Once we started seeing the rash of illnesses burning through ships over the last 10+ years, there should have been a moment when SOMEONE thought maybe we are making them too big.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

OzBoz said:


> Not to mention Norovirus Stephen.


Norovirus can be found anywhere... hotel, school, office etc. I swear, a ship is ten times cleaner than most hotels. The difference is that the virus is reported to the health people. It make good news for the papers. On cruise ships the problem is usually 'dirty' passengers, not from crew.

DW came down with the Noro while on cruise. I reported to the nurse and went straight to cabin. The nurse told us to quarantine for 24 hours. We did. Within a hour or so DW felt fine. Wasn't Noro. Still at quarantine for the next day. Ordered meals from the steward. Watched films on the telly. Sat out on balcony etc. Noon next day we were passed fine and free to go about the ship Found that bar tenders, stewards etc all knew that we had been under quarantine, Near the end of the cruise had a letter from Hotel Manager. "Thank you for following out quarantine rules." Last day, another letter from Hotel Manager, "We have given you two nights cost of your fare and an additional $1,000." Bingo! 

Stephen


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Norovirus can be found anywhere... hotel, school, office etc. I swear, a ship is ten times cleaner than most hotels. The difference is that the virus is reported to the health people. It make good news for the papers. On cruise ships the problem is usually 'dirty' passengers, not from crew.
> 
> DW came down with the Noro while on cruise. I reported to the nurse and went straight to cabin. The nurse told us to quarantine for 24 hours. We did. Within a hour or so DW felt fine. Wasn't Noro. Still at quarantine for the next day. Ordered meals from the steward. Watched films on the telly. Sat out on balcony etc. Noon next day we were passed fine and free to go about the ship Found that bar tenders, stewards etc all knew that we had been under quarantine, Near the end of the cruise had a letter from Hotel Manager. "Thank you for following out quarantine rules." Last day, another letter from Hotel Manager, "We have given you two nights cost of your fare and an additional $1,000." Bingo!
> 
> Stephen


Unfortunately Stephen not everyone is as unselfish as yourselves, it's like an open buffet some tw*ts will always demolish the higher end offerings before other people have a chance to savour them


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

There are always a few asses in the barn! If you want to enjoy your cruise, treat the crew well and they will treat you even better than anyone else. The average passenger has no clue what they are doing. Play the game!

Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

TV Joe said:


> The scrapping of all of those mid size ships will end up haunting all of the lines. It is physically impossible to keep these monster ships as clean as they should be. Once we started seeing the rash of illnesses burning through ships over the last 10+ years, there should have been a moment when SOMEONE thought maybe we are making them too big.


The 'money' people make the decisions. Bottom line, every time. Not all, but most. I think it will have to happen a major disaster, stranding, fire etc.


----------



## Victor J. Croasdale (Nov 28, 2016)

Stephen J. Card said:


> 9000 pax. 9000 + 2500 crew. Too many people to put in one 'vessel'. It is madness. Ports are being overwhelmed by such large vessels. Safety? No matter what SOLAS says, sooner or later there is going to have a disaster sooner or later.


Sad to say, I think that you are correct.


----------

